
Paychecks Disappearing from Capital One Checking Accounts - jostmey
https://www.cnet.com/news/capital-one-outage-keeps-customers-from-accessing-their-money/
======
antongribok
They've been down for hours for me.

Probably not so funny if you're really impacted, but Twitter is pretty funny:

[https://twitter.com/search?q=capitalone](https://twitter.com/search?q=capitalone)

